# BMW x1 2023 sdrive 18i driver restraint fault



## madhivananselvaraj (1 mo ago)

Hi 

Wondering if anyone had faulty driver restraint system. Happened to me after a week of buying. Adaptive cruise control also stops working intermittently. 

Losing trust with BMW.


----------

